# MHL + Touchscreen Monitor...- massive touch screen phone/tablet?



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone remembers the massive Nexus S displays at best buys that had touch screens running android then you will kinda get at what i am trying to do but in a different way.

I have an acer touchscreen monitor (model T231H) and it has HDMI input. I was wondering if with an MHL cable and a usb cable ( id assume that is how the touch input would get transferd turn it into a massive touchscreen phone.. any ideas on if this can work?

let me know please


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

build a kernel with the touchscreen drivers modules and write a compatible app to read the external screen and I could see it working. I may have to try this at some point...


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

knyghtryda said:


> build a kernel with the touchscreen drivers modules and write a compatible app to read the external screen and I could see it working. I may have to try this at some point...


i dont have knowledge of hoow to do any of that. if someone does knock yourself out and hook it up... i thought maybe it would just act as a usb host mouse...


----------

